# Venison sweet sticks



## soxfan79 (Nov 11, 2016)

Mixed up a 25lbs batch of sweet sticks tonight. Stuffing and smoking them tomarow.  I'll have some more pics tomarow!


----------



## gearjammer (Nov 12, 2016)

Sounds good, I'm watching.

  Ed


----------



## ltdanbbq (Nov 12, 2016)

Mhmm....cant wait!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm in too!

Al


----------



## soxfan79 (Nov 12, 2016)

And the casings are stuffed and ready for smoke tonight.  21mm collagen casings.  Stuff with a weston 5lbs stuffer.  Used dutch country sweet seasoning from con yeager spice company.  And added a few things to it.  Going to smoke with oak saw dust!
I'm trying to load pics but it's not letting me for some reason.


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## soxfan79 (Nov 13, 2016)

Can anyone tell me why I'm having trouble uploading pics from my phone?  Im hitting the gallery, selecting the photo,  and hitting submit.  When it is done nothing in the reply box.  Any help would be great.


----------



## soxfan79 (Nov 13, 2016)

20161111_230601.jpg



__ soxfan79
__ Nov 13, 2016





  all mixed up!













20161112_094902.jpg



__ soxfan79
__ Nov 13, 2016





  stuffed and ready for smoke!!













20161113_154118.jpg



__ soxfan79
__ Nov 13, 2016





  hanging after the smoke!


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 13, 2016)

I can't help with pics from your phone, I upload pics from my computer.  Those sticks look great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## chicken man 911 (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh you so gotta share how to do this!!


----------



## soxfan79 (Nov 13, 2016)

I got it figured out mike, thanks!
Chicken man 911, what would you like to know?  I usually make my own stick mix, but this time I bought a pre-mix from con yeager spice company.  Dutch country sweet.  Make 25lbs.  I used 15lbs of venison and 10lbs of pork butt.  Ground and mixed seasoning and cure into meat.  It sat in fridge over night.  Then I stuffed the 21mm casings.  Smoked them in my cold smoker for about 12 or 13 hours.  Now they wI'll hang in my meat fridge for about 3 to 5 days to dry.  That's the hard part, after they are smoked letting the dry....


----------



## soxfan79 (Nov 16, 2016)

20161116_183442.jpg



__ soxfan79
__ Nov 16, 2016





 ready to be packed up!


----------



## chicken man 911 (Nov 16, 2016)

hmmmm.....Well I guess I wont be making them. 1. no cold smoker (biggest problem) 2.Dont have a meat fridge for drying. 

Damn wife would never let me buy all that!!


----------



## soxfan79 (Nov 16, 2016)

Chicken man 911, you could hot smoke them.  I like my cold smoker, I can get better smoke out of it!  And as far as the meat fridge,  just look for a used one someone is selling.  It's better to ask for forgiveness than ask for permission.....lol


----------

